# Interesting dish antenna



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Saw this and thought it was interesting.

http://www.itbusa.net/

Don't know if I would pay $200 bucks though.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It might be useful to put on a porch of an apartment balcony.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

What, there is no SUPER cubSat for the Superdish?


----------



## satxperts (Mar 5, 2003)

Only looks at one sat. I would bet it will not work with the new DishNetwork receivers.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Questions I sent to ITB:

1. How does the 78dB output gain of the CubSat compare with that of my present Dish 500 20" reflector?

2. Will either your model 50 or 70 provide for dual LNBs and skew adjustments?

3. Will you have a model that will handle a third LNB aimed at 105W which will soon be needed to receive HD programming from Dishnetwork?

4. Do your products come with Dish or Direct compatible LNBs, or must the customer/installer retrofit from existing Dish or Directv LNB hardware?


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

While the following is in the FAQs:


> Q: Will it see more than one orbital slot?
> A: Yes, if you you want multi satellites access like Dish Network or Direct Tv HD, it will work with the CUBSAT 70.


It would appear that a CubSat would be required for each dbs satellite obital position (61.5, 101, 110, 119, 148) needed because it includes one dual output LNB. It will not work with the 105 & 121 positions that SuperDish covers.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The gentleman I emailed yesterday called me this morning to personally answer my questions about the CubSat (Pronounced "qubesat"). They will be offering a higher-priced 3-LNB model for both D* (101/110/119W) and E* (105/110/119W) birds. They are waiting to get the superdish specs According to my contact* [email protected] *, the 3-LNB model will be about 27" wide.

CubSats can be ordered with or without LNBs, according to the purchaser's needs. There is a small savings if users use their own LNBs.

[I am informing CubSat of this thread and inviting them to particpate in the discussion by answering questions and posting updates.]


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

DVDDAD said:


> What, there is no SUPER cubSat for the Superdish?


 The 3-LNB CubSat is coming, but as of this date there is no superdish either!


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

The questions I have for them are:

- Can you use E* LNBs?
- If not are their LNBs Dish Pro compatible?

These look like they would be really nice for mobile use too. If they had some sort of a built-in level and a compass they would be ideal.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The isolating shell of the CubSat prevents your technical equipment from damage caused by lightning. The sat guarantees perfect satellite reception even under 39?? of snow.

I didn't think that reception could go through that much snow, or even a fraction of this much snow.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2003)

I like the fake rock

http://www.dish-rock.com/newrock.htm


----------

